# Wireless / Bluetooth in the studio?



## Josh Richman (Nov 4, 2017)

Why do most professional studios never use a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse? Do they emit a frequency that interferes with the sound? Is it a battery thing? Just curious...

And yet there is the logic remote app on iPad.


----------



## Phryq (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm planning to do a setup where I remotely control my main PC with a laptop, so I can be anywhere in my apartment, but have full power of my PC.

But I guess this is different than what you're thinking.


----------



## ptram (Nov 4, 2017)

Apart for the trackpad, I use Logic Remote and TocuhOSC apps to remotely control my DAW and sounds with an iPad.


----------



## Phryq (Nov 4, 2017)

I've used OSC, but there's a slight latency which I can't tolerate.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 4, 2017)

Josh Richman said:


> Why do most professional studios never use a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse? Do they emit a frequency that interferes with the sound? Is it a battery thing? Just curious...
> 
> And yet there is the logic remote app on iPad.



Sometimes those blue tooth devices by Logitech suck if you move around. Odd that PCI is phased out while the P/S2 still remains on boards.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 4, 2017)

If I recall correctly, the main issue is not interference but CPU load. That said, I do use wireless keyboards and mice because having both on the same USB receiver frees up a USB port, as well as decreasing cable clutter. I keep meaning to rethink that, but never do.

I think wi-fi versus ethernet cable involves the same trade-offs.


----------



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

Blue tooth in your studio and your hacked...!


----------



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

Its best to isolate the studio room with aluminum foil, to avoid EMF and in the Air hackers ...


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 21, 2019)

the tracking is not that good imo. also batteries seem to ran out fast all the time. 
i have the apple mouse (W little wheel) and its the best of all for DAWs (imo) but the wireless and magic mouse verison sucked for me. it kepts missing tracking or batteries drained. its a small thing but if u are working on something and are realling into it and those little tracking issues or battery issue happen, its very annoying.


----------



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes I never look for bluetooth its bad regarding security and economic aspect.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 21, 2019)

One thing I do like about Apple keyboards is the USB outlets so you can plug your mouse in. I'm just a hobbyist, so not too worried about hacking. I only have a wireless mouse at the moment, but I am thinking of trying out a TouchOSC system using an old iPad.


----------



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't now if Pc is more safe than Apple regarding hacking of bluetooth gear, I use keyboard shortcuts as a TouchOSC function it works well and is cheap...


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 21, 2019)

I use Audreio (https://audre.io/) to stream audio to my phone straight from the DAW to check mixes. I find it is a nifty little app/plugin.


----------



## jmauz (Feb 21, 2019)

Bluetooth IME is finicky. The last thing you want to do with a deadline looming is fuck around with a bluetooth keyboard that won't work. I've been there, and thankfully I had a wired keyboard stashed in the machine room. 

It's been hooked up ever since and the bluetooth keyboard is now in the machine room gathering dust.


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 21, 2019)

I have both wired and wireless mice (on different computers). Now that I'm used to wireless mice, the wired one drives me crazy because the cable is constantly interfering with the movement of the mouse itself under my hand. Funny thing is, I never noticed that problem before the wireless ones arrived in my live.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 21, 2019)

jmauz said:


> Bluetooth IME is finicky. The last thing you want to do with a deadline looming is fuck around with a bluetooth keyboard that won't work. I've been there, and thankfully I had a wired keyboard stashed in the machine room.
> 
> It's been hooked up ever since and the bluetooth keyboard is now in the machine room gathering dust.



I think a work around is use a USB extension cable so they are not behind the machine. Wireless USB Wifi adapters suck and that was my work around. Funny how older wireless stuff came with ways to mount them so they are not blocked. Those older Logisuck keyboards and mouse had a reciever and those still work. It's those dinky little USB units that have made me loath wireless anything. I think of replacing a mouse with one of those wired ones that have a trackball on the side. Wireless just plain sucks. I have 3 machines connect via cat5 cables and the world is a much better place for me when I can update software via a folder on one machine or transfer files. One of the coolest pieces of freeware for networked machines is Teamviewer.


----------



## JamieLang (Feb 28, 2019)

I have used a Fronteir Tranzport when recording myself here for years. Prior to that, I had a super long cabled remote (ADAT remote--controlling a system that wasn't an ADAT fwiw). It's pissed me off that only Cubase and Logic these days support it....I'm using Mixbus more, and ALL they support is TouchOSC, which I can officially say I fucking hate. Even after the crap to get it working with the custom template they made for it...I have to enter the IP every time--and here's the irony, I GET that--I'm on DHCP, but here's the kicker--I now find it's UDP only, so it won't route. So, it will only work on the same subnet, but it won't do a broadcast discovery so it can auto config ON that same subnet? 

Anyway--I know the question was about the supersonic frequencies...no. I've never had issues. When the Mac's here, I use it's BluTooth mouse...no idea what frequency the Transport+dongle uses...there's some remotes in use--I "hear" those every now and again barely, but nothing that would even make a track unusable...CELL PHONES, now-- will make horrible noises in tube amps...but, local wireless stuff, knock on wood, has never been an issue.


----------

